# whats the fastest way to dye my traps so they dont rust it the woods



## AR15 MAN (Jan 24, 2009)

whats the fastest way to dye my traps so they dont rust it the woods. I'm doing the 4 duke #2's I won on here.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

AR15 MAN said:


> whats the fastest way to dye my traps so they dont rust it the woods. I'm doing the 4 duke #2's I won on here.


 Any of the commericialy made dyes work well, be it black or brownish red in color. You can also use Black Walnut hulls, or the whole nut. ( Just make sure the hulls of the nut are black in color ) I dye my traps with the dye and the nuts. Its always worked well for me.
Good Luck!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

AR15 MAN said:


> whats the fastest way to dye my traps so they dont rust it the woods. I'm doing the 4 duke #2's I won on here.


 
Are they brand new?

If so just clean the oil off of them and wax em. Worry about dye next year


----------



## AR15 MAN (Jan 24, 2009)

can I get a specific name of dye.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Logwood


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Speed dip would be the quickest and easiest.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

redneckdan said:


> Speed dip would be the quickest and easiest.


Not a good idea this late in the year.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

uptracker said:


> Not a good idea this late in the year.


Just wondering why just order a can of speed dip, or something like that, which does not contain the fuel so I can do it in my basement. Just curious.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

uptracker said:


> Not a good idea this late in the year.


agreed I did it kinda late this year and am really regretting it. still have slight petro smell to them and have been hanging outside since mid october so go with logwood you can buy it at fnt and have it at your house in 1 day.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

just boil the traps to remove all oil and scent. let them dry and you can wax if you want. otherwise let them rust some and then dye before waxing.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

A tip for those that speed dip ,late in the year.Add more coleman fuel and thin out the dip a bit more.I am still doing conventions,into early october,so I never get my dipping done ,when the weather is warm.
I mix my dip according to the directions,then I add a bit more coleman.I mix a bit more fuel in and dip a trap and hang to dry.If it isn't dry to the touch in a few minutes,I add some more coleman.I continually stir the dip and after doing a bunch of traps,I add more fuel.
By not trying to cheap out on the coleman, you get a much better dip job--even in 30 and 40 degree temps.As an added precaution,I will take my traps in after hanging outside--and turn a fan on them.
LOL one other tip--where your longies ,when dipping in the cold.
Tom


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

As soon as I buy some new steel...I place them in a bucket of water for a couple days to encourage a little surface rust. Then I dye them usually with some walnut/locust bark cut into 2" peices until they are almost black (boil for fifteen minutes). Then I dip them in clean (melted but not boiling)wax for 20 seconds. ***The dye is what camos the traps....the rust is what helps the dye adhere to the traps....and its the wax which protects, seals and keeps them waterproof and funtioning during freezups. 
Commercial dyes all work well too if you prep them first. Good luck!


----------

